
Ask HN: Startups Focused on Accounting Automation? - toomuchtodo
Looked through https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycdb.co&#x2F; and did the ol&#x27; Google searching, nothing stands out. Researching if there&#x27;s an accounting equivalent of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;superhuman.com but geared towards CFOs to replace the function of staff like Controllers and finance analysts in an accounting department (performing budgeting, forecasting, preaudit work, etc).
======
shl3
You want finance software not accounting. Even then, I don't know how software
is going to budget for you without you entering in all the estimates expenses
and coordinating GLs.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thanks for this! I've started reaching out to controllers, financial analysts,
and CFOs to get a better understanding how what each role entails, data
sources, etc so I can start building an MVP.

------
marc__1
there is Avalara for automates state-taxes reporting

